# 12.47 lbs



## zoom52 (Oct 3, 2004)

I do not post here often but I thought I you guys would enjoy this. I posted this on WW:

Frame: 2006 Storck Scenario C 0.9
Fork: 2006 Storck Stilletto:aero
Headset: Stock Storck 
Wheelset: 2005 Reynolds Cirro SV-KOM
Tires: Veloflex Servizio Corse Tubular
Handlebar: Kestrel EMS Pro SL 26.0 X 42
Stem: Ritchey WCS 26.0 X 110mm w/ti bolts
Shifters: Shimano 7800
Shift Cables & Housing: Shimano
Brakes: Zero Gravity OG-06
Brakes Cables & Housing: PowerCordz
Saddle: AX-Lightness Phoenix
Seatpost: 31.6 X 250 AX-Lightness Daedalus
Cassette: KCNC 12-25
Chain: KMC X10SL
Crankarms: THM Clavicula 110 BCD
Chainrings: Stronglight 50 X 36
Chainring Bolts: Dura-Ace Black
Pedals: Speedplay X1 with Alum. Inserts
Bottlecage: Tune
FD: Shimano
RD: Shimano


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

zoom52 said:


> I do not post here often but I thought I you guys would enjoy this. I posted this on WW:
> 
> Frame: 2006 Storck Scenario C 0.9
> Fork: 2006 Storck Stilletto:aero
> ...


Very nice. Now I'll be even less patient about my Claviculas arriving.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Awesome bike. Very nice set up. But the saddle. Seriously.


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

bsdc said:


> Awesome bike. Very nice set up. But the saddle. Seriously.


Yeah, seriously. And the shifters, too? Think of how light it would be with Record...but Record is kind of expensive. Wouldn't want you to break the bank.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

You know you have a little steering column sticking over the top of your stem. If you trimmed that off you could probably get the bike down to a reasonable weight


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*how do you ride..*

that thing with the angle of that saddle? my boyz are complaining just looking at it..
nice bike though...I wouldn't to ride it, but nice bike.


----------



## zoom52 (Oct 3, 2004)

Glad everyone is enjoying the pictures. The pictures don't show to saddle angle very well. The saddle is really very comfortable it has just the right amount of flex. 

As for changing to Campy Shifters - tried them don't like them. 
The steerer tube will be cut eventually. 
Any other ideas on how to shave off more weight would be appreciated. 

This is simply the most amazing bike I have ever been on. Very fast acceleration and climbs like nothing else.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

zoom52 said:


> Any other ideas on how to shave off more weight would be appreciated.


You could drop the left brifter, fd, and change to a single ring up front. 

After that, you'd have to start drilling holes in your frame.


----------



## zoom52 (Oct 3, 2004)

bsdc said:


> You could drop the left brifter, fd, and change to a single ring up front.
> 
> After that, you'd have to start drilling holes in your frame.


But that would take everything away from having such a beautiful bike.....


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*Nice component selection.*

First to loose some more weight you could go to Power Cordz for cables, M2Racer Orb 2 pedals and tune the derailleurs with alloy bolts. Other than that it looks like you covered all the bases.

What size is your frame and what is the weight of the frame, and the fork? Who sells Storck in the U.S.?


----------



## zoom52 (Oct 3, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> First to loose some more weight you could go to Power Cordz for cables, M2Racer Orb 2 pedals and tune the derailleurs with alloy bolts. Other than that it looks like you covered all the bases.
> 
> What size is your frame and what is the weight of the frame, and the fork? Who sells Storck in the U.S.?


I do have Power Cordz for the brake housing and cables - I am waiting on the shifter housing and cables. I thought about M2Racer Orb 2 pedals but don't know if I could change after using speedplays? 

The frame is a 55cm I am unclear of the weight but I believe it's under 1000 grams. You can get the frame at http://www.storckusa.com/ but I was fortunate to get this one from ebay at a great price.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

very nice bike mate, love the look of that matte carbon on the frame and fork.

nice

jeremy


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*you could ditch..*

the ritchey stem and bars....try a CF integrated handlebar..FSA K-wing or Cinelli Ram...
depends if you're comfortable with CF handlebars...I prefer metal just on principle...if you're not racing it however, go to town!

also: remove the extra water cage bolts. tape them over.
one less layer of glue on your tires
change out the 36T to a 34T
....remove every other spoke....


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

zoom52 said:


> . I thought about M2Racer Orb 2 pedals but don't know if I could change after using speedplays?
> 
> 
> I just bought a set of the Orb's after being on Speedplay pedals for 15 years. You can click into the M2Racer pedals a little easier. I only have about 200 miles so far and in a very complimentary way what I can say about them is they are just like Speedplay just less weight.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

your grass needs to be cut..


----------



## kingpin (Jul 5, 2005)

*Busy*

I'm hoping he's to busy riding that feather duster to mow the lawn...or maybe he can't afford a lawn mower now.


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

kingpin said:


> I'm hoping he's to busy riding that feather duster to mow the lawn...or maybe he can't afford a lawn mower now.


The mower's in the shop being fitted with a Ti cutting blade 

Why take all this trouble and then fit a bottle cage and computer?

Hire a little man to hand you up a bottle at pre-arranged places - and pick up your discards, of course. Now, take off that heavy old computer and just ask the guys who come in behind you (isn't that all of them? ) how far they went - you can figure out how much faster you went by hiring someone to write you a little spreadsheet.

Fascinating - never thought I'd see 'hobby buyers' and 'check book cyclists' in this sport, shows how big a world it is  Did you write every check personally, or is it less tiring to buy online?

Have fun on your ultralight bike and be sure to come back and tell us when you've bought an even lighter one.

D
Who sometimes can't resist...


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

bahueh said:


> the ritchey stem and bars....try a CF integrated handlebar..FSA K-wing or Cinelli Ram...
> depends if you're comfortable with CF handlebars...I prefer metal just on principle...if you're not racing it however, go to town!
> 
> also: remove the extra water cage bolts. tape them over.
> ...


Why make it heavier and less adjustable for fit? Cinelli RAM is 400g FSA is similarly lardy!


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

eh, what do I know..


----------



## zoom52 (Oct 3, 2004)

The grass was actually cut last weekend. Once the weather gets better it will be cut again.

@kingpin: Riding always comes before mowing!

@Dereck: Not sure on what trouble your talking about - yours or mine? I would not say I'm a "hobby buyer" anymore.

On a side note:
Please accept my apologies if I have offended anyone on posting pictures of my bike on this forum. I thought it was a worthy post since this forum is suppose to be about light bikes? To build a bike like this it does cost money my goal was not to make anyone jealous. If you can afford it just do it then.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

zoom52 said:


> The grass was actually cut last weekend. Once the weather gets better it will be cut again.
> 
> @kingpin: Riding always comes before mowing!
> 
> ...


Why would you offend? It's a beautiful bike, and the post is in the appropriate spot. Some petty people get turdish when they see a nice bike, eh Dereck?


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

alienator said:


> Why would you offend? It's a beautiful bike, and the post is in the appropriate spot. Some petty people get turdish when they see a nice bike, eh Dereck?


I beg to differ - I really appreciate seeing a good bike. There's nothing better in machinery, to my mind, though a well maintained Piper Cub comes in pretty close second

But sometimes I just can't stop myself  My other hobby suffers from legions of "hobby buyers" - the sort who need a video on the outside of the box, to explain how to take the shrink wrap off. It makes one cynical at times.

But, while I'm here - tell me, and this is genuine interest on the part of a former road-racer. Assume I'm a 20-something roady, hungry for kissing podium girls, perhaps lusting after a pro contract to follow on from my season or two as a killer first cat.

Could I take that 14lb bike into a road race season with complete confidence? I always prefered to train on my road bike too, so I'd be looking to slot in a suitable pair of wheels with lesser tyres for that function, but basically I'd be putting in whatever miles I needed on the one bike. 

Is a super lightweight that good? Or is it more a device like a Hummer, for impressing the impressionable?

Your considered reply is awaited

Regards

Dereck


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Dereck said:


> I beg to differ - I really appreciate seeing a good bike. There's nothing better in machinery, to my mind, though a well maintained Piper Cub comes in pretty close second
> 
> But sometimes I just can't stop myself  My other hobby suffers from legions of "hobby buyers" - the sort who need a video on the outside of the box, to explain how to take the shrink wrap off. It makes one cynical at times.


Well, considering that the only information that anyone has to go on is what was posted in this thread, no one can rightly determine whether the OP is a "hobby buyer" or not. More importantly, it's not anyone's place to make that determination. Moreover, any sort of buyer is good because that puts more money into the bike industry. Categorizing buyers based on some elitist or otherwise subjective criteria pretty much stinks. In fact, it's pretty damned snotty.



Dereck said:


> But, while I'm here - tell me, and this is genuine interest on the part of a former road-racer. Assume I'm a 20-something roady, hungry for kissing podium girls, perhaps lusting after a pro contract to follow on from my season or two as a killer first cat.
> 
> Could I take that 14lb bike into a road race season with complete confidence? I always prefered to train on my road bike too, so I'd be looking to slot in a suitable pair of wheels with lesser tyres for that function, but basically I'd be putting in whatever miles I needed on the one bike.
> 
> Is a super lightweight that good? Or is it more a device like a Hummer, for impressing the impressionable?


It doesn't really matter whether your a former bike racer or not: that doesn't buy you any special consideration. As for lightweight bikes, they're like any other product. Some are everyday useable and durable and some aren't. The buyer has to evaluate whatever lightweight part it is that he or she is buying. No absolute statement can be made about the durability of 14lb bikes. There are more than enough people, here, who ride lighter bikes everyday. Juanmoretime does, and IUBike rides and races (or will be racing) a 12.5lb bike.


----------



## steamboatsig (Feb 9, 2006)

Dereck said:


> The mower's in the shop being fitted with a Ti cutting blade
> QUOTE]
> 
> How much does your mower weigh?


----------



## Savedsol (Sep 23, 2004)

Dereck said:


> ...is it more a device like a Hummer, for impressing the impressionable?
> 
> Your considered reply is awaited


As mentioned your attitude is lousy and unwelcoming to those who wish to delight us. Does it matter that some Enzo owners will never drive their cars? or that some wine collectors will never sample their Bordeaux?


----------



## zoom52 (Oct 3, 2004)

Let me clear some things up here. I am 46 years old and an avid biker. I got started in biking when I was a teenager. I use to race my bike with other neighborhood kids in our street just because we love to compete. I got away from biking when I got my drivers license. 

I have since devoted the last couple of years getting into better shape both physically and mentally. I was at 248lbs. I am now at 165lbs. It has taken a lot of hard work to get there but I must say I feel like a teenager again. I have raced in a few local bike races this past year and have felt that competitive spirit again. <O</O
I will probably never win a race but that's not important at this point in my life.
It's about riding and giving it everything you got!.<O</O
<O</O<O</O
I know a very light bike will not make me a faster rider but it has always been something I wanted since I was able to ride a rode bike. Back in the old days you could only get steel frames but with today's technology it goes way beyond that.<O></O>
After all the trials and tribulations in my life I can finally say I have a bike that I love to ride because #1. I can afford it and #2 it's lightweight.<O</O
<O</O
Just ride baby.


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

Very strange indeed!

D


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Beautiful bike. Enjoy the heck out of it. Hire a neighbor kid to do the lawn. And always remember (and it's pretty obvious you already know), take all the jousts here in jest. Nobody's putting you down. It's just fun to carp.


----------



## zoom52 (Oct 3, 2004)

Mapei Roida said:


> Beautiful bike. Enjoy the heck out of it. Hire a neighbor kid to do the lawn. And always remember (and it's pretty obvious you already know), take all the jousts here in jest. Nobody's putting you down. It's just fun to carp.


Agreed - I do know it's all in jest .


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

zoom52 said:


> Agreed - I do know it's all in jest .


how durable are the KCNC cassette and chain compare to record or dura ace?

Thank you


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

cpark said:


> how durable are the KCNC cassette and chain compare to record or dura ace?
> 
> Thank you



they're not- w/ shimano its a guessing game. I've heard better things w/ campy. I always had less than perfect shifting w/ kcnc--w/ shimano it was horrible- when I switched to sram it was acceptable, for about 2000 miles then it went downhill. I finally went back to a d/a cassette. I had my bike under 12.5 lbs at one point and decided I needed reliable shifting!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

My suggestions- Take the stickers off the rims, bar and stem could be lighter (Syntace), alloy cranks bolts, alloy or Ti bolts for the dérailleurs, switch to Red and you have shaved a couple hundred grams. 
Then get a set of real wheels with Dura Ace cassette for daily/foul weather riding.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*Lube missing from build list*

Beautiful bike. One thing I never counted on when I got into biking was how much I would enjoy wrenching. One of the things I want to wrench is a silly-how-light-it-is bike. I am constantly building this bike in my head and will build it in reality someday. In the meantime, I enjoy researching and buying sealed bearings for my winter bike, I just COMPLETELY tore down and rebuilt the Raleigh International that I bought new in '73, and built a springer lowrider for a christian youth theater show. - Each project had specific needs for the finished bike, and building a super light is a viable goal.

Jealous sarcasm is the sincerest form of envy.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

LOL- this a nearly 2 year old thread. Little late for suggestions. . .


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> LOL- this a nearly 2 year old thread. Little late for suggestions. . .


Well, I wonder what the bike looks like now?


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Juanmoretime said:


> First to loose some more weight you could go to Power Cordz for cables, M2Racer Orb 2 pedals and tune the derailleurs with alloy bolts. Other than that it looks like you covered all the bases.
> 
> What size is your frame and what is the weight of the frame, and the fork? Who sells Storck in the U.S.?


What about the heavy Dura Ace shifters. Campy Record are about 80g lighter and can shift with Shimano fine with a little Voodoo.And they are less $$$


----------



## homebrew (Oct 28, 2004)

I am always amazed that some people feel the need to put down sombodys bike. Even at Weight Weenies there were people putting down a hand built bike that weighed under 3000 grams becouse the would not want to race on pave with it (not what the bike was intended for I think). We all have different needs. I for one would love to race such a bike and thanks for posting it. I rode a Stork for a 85 mile test ride in the Mtns last month. It was "heavy" at 14 lbs but still climbed well and was great fun. How does the bike handle on fast descents?


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

nice bike. Ignore people who feel the need to criticize it.


----------

